# I Hate Duck Hunting!



## Pipeliner (Dec 2, 2018)

Hate it!

But headed back out to Farmington in the morning.

No idea where to go, set up decoys, stand on the dike, or walk, walk walk...

We are averaging 1 duck per every 7 miles so far.

My neighbor has an air boat but never calls.

No information on this site. Everything Top Secret!

You all seem to be having fun though. I'm happy for you.

I had fun when I lived in Washington, hunting the rivers where permanent blinds we readily available.

All well I don't mind being alone, retired, and walking, just me and Rosey. I just feel bad for her at 9 months old she really deserves better. More ducks!

I'll be better prepared next year Excel/mud buddy hyper. Never been in one.

See you tomorrow, I'll be the one that looks like they are tired of walking.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

My favorite post of the new year. I hate duck hunting too, except when I don't.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

1 duck per 7 miles isn’t too bad. I get one every 3 or 4 times I go out. That’s one every other week or every 12-16 miles. I don’t use calls or decoys though.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Hey good luck. Maybe I’ll see you this afternoon.


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

It takes a while to get used to hunting in a new state. Soon you’ll figure it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Its called doing your homework. Walk glass, walk some more glass. Watch flights, patterns develop and get under them.


----------



## sketch21 (Jul 11, 2013)

JerryH said:


> Its called doing your homework. Walk glass, walk some more glass. Watch flights, patterns develop and get under them.


Well said sir!

This is the best "top secret" advise a frustrated ducker could take. At least half of my trips or more every week are scouting only runs. No gun, just my binos. I'd rather scout and figure out the birds and get it right (this doesn't always happen, even with scouting.) Still way more effective than blindly walking circles at FB, doing the same thing over and over expecting a different outcome, but I suppose a guy could get lucky...even a blind hog finds an acorn every now and again.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I thought you could just ask on the Forums, and everyone would tell a guy where to find birds. Gee Whiz Wally, Guess I was wrong.


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

JerryH said:


> Its called doing your homework. Walk glass, walk some more glass. Watch flights, patterns develop and get under them.


SCOUTING is an art in and of itself. I had to learn how to do it, hell I am still learning from other hunters who do it better. Waterfowl scouting can be difficult too with limited resources and experience.


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

Pipeliner said:


> Hate it!
> 
> But headed back out to Farmington in the morning.
> 
> ...


Message me and I can help you get some better opportunities not having to walk so far!


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

I know some guys that walked less than half a mile from their trucks today and shot the hell out of the ducks today at FB. Hunt smarter, not harder


----------



## Shadow Man (Feb 22, 2017)

MallardFlew said:


> JerryH said:
> 
> 
> > Its called doing your homework. Walk glass, walk some more glass. Watch flights, patterns develop and get under them.
> ...


☝☝this☝☝

You have to get out and scout, especially this time of year and especially on public land, you can't just walk out into your neighborhood marsh and expect to kill birds! Open water and areas that are producing birds are a hot commodity this time of year and most guys aren't willing to share their "spot"! I for one absolutely love hunting late season, is it hard, ya, but the rewards can be oh so sweet!


----------



## Pipeliner (Dec 2, 2018)

Things are looking up!

Only 6.6 miles today!


----------



## 7summits (Nov 28, 2017)

Pipeliner said:


> Things are looking up!
> 
> Only 6.6 miles today!
> 
> View attachment 134913


Are you using any decoys at all? This time of season all it takes is a few decoys, and a patch of open water.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Pintail! Nice


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Monday afternoon I found 6 different hunts sitting in my truck for 45 minutes. All hunts were within 1/2 mile from parking lots and the dirt pile.


----------



## Pipeliner (Dec 2, 2018)

taxidermist said:


> I thought you could just ask on the Forums, and everyone would tell a guy where to find birds. Gee Whiz Wally, Guess I was wrong.


Never asked for help. Just spouting off. However, everyone I've meet in the field has been great, friendly and willing to help. A veteran had me hunt with him a couple times. Great guy.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

I think what he was getting at is that he probably wouldn't mind some company. Granted he's only posted a few times. Moving to a new state can be pretty frustrating and being alone trying to hunt in a new state can be downright terrible. 

Public land is tough and hotspotting is not highly favored- because then one's spot isn't so good and the whole interweb can see it. 

I think it's great someone would offer a PM and a friendly nudge rather than say "sorry about your bad luck."


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

caddis8 said:


> I think what he was getting at is that he probably wouldn't mind some company. Granted he's only posted a few times. Moving to a new state can be pretty frustrating and being alone trying to hunt in a new state can be downright terrible.
> 
> Public land is tough and hotspotting is not highly favored- because then one's spot isn't so good and the whole interweb can see it.
> 
> I think it's great someone would offer a PM and a friendly nudge rather than say "sorry about your bad luck."


I've experienced the same thing coming from Nevada here. The pacific flyway was right over where I lived and I still haven't seen the amount of birds here as I saw growing up in Nevada. Just a quick example, my high school football field would literally get covered in geese, meaning you could see very little grass between them, during the migration.

Coming to a new state is hard to learn where you can and can't go, which has been hard with all the private land in Utah, and learning to pattern ducks since they have their own places they like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pipeliner (Dec 2, 2018)

sheepassassin said:


> I know some guys that walked less than half a mile from their trucks today and shot the hell out of the ducks today at FB. Hunt smarter, not harder


Ok, thanks for the help.


----------



## Pipeliner (Dec 2, 2018)

JerryH said:


> Monday afternoon I found 6 different hunts sitting in my truck for 45 minutes. All hunts were within 1/2 mile from parking lots and the dirt pile.


Uhm, I'm getting closer. One more week to figure it out.


----------

